# Best Compression Software?



## Twist86 (Jan 3, 2010)

Space has become a issue and most of it is backups from DVD/Games via ISO that are from my collection. So I wanted to know if there was a good way to compress it as these are just backups and not accessed unless I break the primary disc.

I use WinRAR and a recent DVD came out as 4.36GB with 1 RAR at Best it came out as 4.11GB.

This is a increase and as I have systems I never do anything with time is not a major issue for me so is there a better program to use or should I be glad I was able to shrink it as well as I did?


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 3, 2010)

You can try Winzip.  I do use it but i'm not sure how good it will be with big files.  I use it just for small ones.


----------



## tremmor (Jan 3, 2010)

I think ya did your best shot. the only thing i ever did see compress with a diff is documents or text files. i don't much bother any more except using for email since the exe might not get through. and using to unzip or unrar a file.


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Also i dont think you will be able to compress it to a really smaller file without losing some of the quality if it's a movie.  Not sure about games - never tried to compress games.


----------



## Twist86 (Jan 3, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> Also i dont think you will be able to compress it to a really smaller file without losing some of the quality if it's a movie.  Not sure about games - never tried to compress games.



Well I don't mean touch the original file or edit it but compress it so that when I decompress its the same size as the original was if that makes sense.

I am not looking for quality loss just trying to fit more on my drives.



lubo4444 said:


> You can try Winzip.  I do use it but i'm not sure how good it will be with big files.  I use it just for small ones.



Trying that after I get done trying 7zip. This kinda blows how these programs still don't use 4 cores :/ 30 min compression vs 15-20.


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> Well I don't mean touch the original file or edit it but compress it so that when I decompress its the same size as the original was if that makes sense.
> 
> I am not looking for quality loss just trying to fit more on my drives.
> 
> ...



About the first i misunderstood you. Sorry.  

About the second one yeah i know it takes time to compress.  I hate it too.


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey i did some searching and those are suppose to be the 10 best compression programs for the year.  Take a look if WinZip does not help.

http://file-compression-software-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Twist86 (Jan 3, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> Hey i did some searching and those are suppose to be the 10 best compression programs for the year.  Take a look if WinZip does not help.
> 
> http://file-compression-software-review.toptenreviews.com/



Thank you...looks like I wont get much better then winRAR based off that list. I guess I should be glad of the 300mb saved per file. Then again every 15 DVD I get 1 free one ^-^...kinda sad when I say it that way.


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Twist86 said:


> Thank you...looks like I wont get much better then winRAR based off that list. I guess I should be glad of the 300mb saved per file. Then again every 15 DVD I get 1 free one ^-^...kinda sad when I say it that way.



Yeah... my best bet was WinRar then WinZip but other than that i dont really think there is a better software for that.   At least you getting 300mb saved.


----------



## ganzey (Jan 3, 2010)

i have used kgb archiver. it has AMAZING compression. i think it gets 4gb down to like 800mb, BUT it take a looooooooooong time.


----------



## lubo4444 (Jan 3, 2010)

ganzey said:


> i have used kgb archiver. it has AMAZING compression. i think it gets 4gb down to like 800mb, BUT it take a looooooooooong time.



I never heard of it but i'll give it a try.  I do have some big files that i want to compress.


----------



## canivari (Jan 3, 2010)

ganzey said:


> i have used kgb archiver. it has AMAZING compression. i think it gets 4gb down to like 800mb, BUT it take a looooooooooong time.



Beware of this one ganzey, they anounced a few years ago that you could put an microsoft office 2007 inside of an 1.44" floppy but that was an scam.
I think, later they find out that the original file was being uploaded
to an server online on the background.
I tried that one on that time too but disconnected from internet to see what he could do, but after i compressed the file (3 times) (i went for the office 2007) the file was corrupted.
I have being looking for some good software compression for a long time, and there is(was) one that a caught (decompressing an RETAIL GAME) that is like an self-extrac. file but with an compression of over 50% of the original file.
I cant remember the name of that one (i wish i could), the only thing i do remember that he was an (factory/retail compressor) but nothing else.
I thing that this compressor is/was used so they could send large files trought internet (like Games/movies/software) betueen retailers.
That was the best compressor that i have seen so far, after that i think (depending in the files being compressed).So Twist86, i think you should try 7Zip (with TAR Best compression) or Winrar (making RAR or ZIP pointed also to Best compression) so he can give you the best compression available.
Hope that helps


----------



## MayaLocke (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of WinZip it always gets the job done.


----------



## skiverus (Jan 9, 2010)

The compression size depends on what you are compressing. For example, the compressing size is better if you compress .txt than .exe files.


----------

